#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  خطاهای f1 f8 f9 موقع بالا آمدن ویندوز

## rashonh

سلام دوستان عزیز سیستم را وقتی روشن می کنم خطایf1 f8 f9 می دهد خطای اف 1 را با غیر فعال کردن فلاپی از بین رفت ام خطای اف8 که برای safemode و اف 9 که برای انتخاب بوت است یعنی وقتی کلیک کنیم انتخاب بوت می آید هنوز هست راه حل هست؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسم مادر برد هم بایوستار استDDR2

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*pedram*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pedram

سلام
دوست عزيز formatكرديد؟...

----------

*farah676*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## rashonh

سلام 
منظورت را از فرمت نفهمیدم اما ویندوز را عوض کردم با پارتیشن بندی جدید به طور کامل پارتیشن هارد را عوض کردم

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## pedram

سلام
دوست عزيزاين خطاها بيشتر مربوط به ويندوز وعمل نكردن صحيح پردازشگر وبايوس ميباشد.شما ابتدا نوع فرمت وورژن ويندوزتون را تعقير بدهيد.قبل از هركاري سيستم را كاملا يك بكاپ بگير.چون نرم افزاهايتان ميپره.دوم باطري بكاپ را چك كنيد.وسرجايش بذاريد.سيستم بحالت پيش فرض برگرده.چون احتمال اينكه درقسمت Dos تعقير بوجود امده باشه.پس اينكار كه عرض كردم را انجام  بدهيد.سپس اقدام به نصب ويندوز كنيد.ويندوزي كه داراي  بوت ايبل باشه.اگر مشگلي پيش امد.مطرح بفرماييد.
سپاس

----------

*ali_sha*,*amir99*,*farah676*,*hamid236*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## rashonh

ممنون دوست عزیز باطری مادربرد را درآوردم  (اتصالات به کیس هم را جدا کردم) و10 ثانیه اتصال جای باطری رو انجام دادم ولی هیچ گونه تاثیری نداشت قبلا هم گفته بودم  سیستم را کاملا پارتیشن بندی کردم و ویندوز را هم عوض کردم ولی تاثیری نداشت ولی هنوز بایوس را آپدیت نکردم  به غیر از این کار راه دیگری هم است

----------

*1212ali*,*ali_sha*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*pedram*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## imanfc

با سلام 
یه سیستم دارم که وقتی می خواد بیاد بالا این ارور رو میده 
Analyzeing network media type , this will take several secends ok
RPL-ROM-ADR:0007 9550 9994
RPL-ROM-IRQ:11
RPL-ROM-PIO:C00

RPL-ROM-FFC : 1
که این پیغام آخر تا 200 می ره از دوباره شروع میشه

----------

*amir99*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## imanfc

سلام 
بی زحمت راهنمایی کنید مشتری اصرار داره نصب ویندوز انجام ندم

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## r_hosseini

> با سلام 
> یه سیستم دارم که وقتی می خواد بیاد بالا این ارور رو میده 
> Analyzeing network media type , this will take several secends ok
> RPL-ROM-ADR:0007 9550 9994
> RPL-ROM-IRQ:11
> RPL-ROM-PIO:C00
> 
> RPL-ROM-FFC : 1
> که این پیغام آخر تا 200 می ره از دوباره شروع میشه


با سلام،
این پیغام مربوط به بایوس می باشد و کافی است از قسمت تنظیمات مربوطه در ست آپ ، Onboard Lan BootRom را Disable کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------

*amir99*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## r_hosseini

> سلام دوستان عزیز سیستم را وقتی روشن می کنم خطایf1 f8 f9 می دهد خطای اف 1 را با غیر فعال کردن فلاپی از بین رفت ام خطای اف8 که برای safemode و اف 9 که برای انتخاب بوت است یعنی وقتی کلیک کنیم انتخاب بوت می آید هنوز هست راه حل هست؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسم مادر برد هم بایوستار استDDR2


با سلام
اینطور که من فهمیدم فکر نمی کنم مشکلی باشد، خطای F1 را که برطرف کردید، پیغام F9 هم که خطا نیست بلکه امکانی است که اگر خواستید بدون تغییر در ست آپ، نوع Device خود را جهت بوت شدن مشخص کنید. در مورد وضعیت F8 هم دو حالت متصور است یا ویندوز را در هنگام بوت شدن ویا حین کار، ری استارت کردید، و یا با تغییر و تنظیم رجیستری و یا System Configuration این پیغام (انتخاب) برای شما نمایش داده می شود.
موفق باشید!

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## behnamaba

سلام. ویژه به همه عزیزان این سایت من کامپیوترم موقع بالا امدن خطای f1 میده.مشکلم اینجاست که f1. صفحه کلیدم خرابه...ایا راهی. است که.  خطای f1 رو غیر فعال کنم خواهشن کمکنم کنید ممنون

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## cheginifeet

> سلام. ویژه به همه عزیزان این سایت من کامپیوترم موقع بالا امدن خطای f1 میده.مشکلم اینجاست که f1. صفحه کلیدم خرابه...ایا راهی. است که.  خطای f1 رو غیر فعال کنم خواهشن کمکنم کنید ممنون


*با سلام ، دوست عزیز فک کنم جوابتون در اولین پست همین صفحه باشه!!!
اگه نشد بگید راهنمایی کنیم...
*

----------

*behnamaba*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mster0072000

دوست عزیز خطای F1 مربوط به خیلی چیزا میشه
شما باید یه تصویر از صفحه خطا بزاری بتونیم کمکت کنیم

مثلا کی برد - درست نبودن تاریخ - وصل بنودن فلاپی - جا به جا بودن هارد - تنظیم نبودن فرکتنس سی پی یو -و ..... میتونه باشه

----------

*ali_sha*,*amir99*,*behnamaba*,*cheginifeet*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

سلام شما ابتدا يك باطري نو تهيه كنيد و سپس از set up گزينه فلاپي رو غير فعال كنيد و تاريخ رو بروز كنيد مشگلتون حل ميشه

----------

*ali_sha*,*amir99*,*behnamaba*,*cheginifeet*,*kavosh83*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## behnamaba

میزنه cmos checksum error-defaults loadedسلام ممنون دوستان عزیز جواب دادی ولی من به مهزی رم رو در اوردم جاشو تغییر دادم این ارور رو داد...

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## mster0072000

کاری رو که دوست عزیز آقای یوسفی فرمودند انجام بدید حل میشه مشکل

شما ابتدا يك باطري نو تهيه كنيد و سپس از set up گزينه فلاپي رو غير فعال كنيد و تاريخ رو بروز كنيد مشگلتون حل ميشه 

منبع :اقای یوسفی

----------

*ali_sha*,*cheginifeet*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mohsen zmr*,*همتا*

----------


## نفس خوجه

> سلام. ویژه به همه عزیزان این سایت من کامپیوترم موقع بالا امدن خطای f1 میده.مشکلم اینجاست که f1. صفحه کلیدم خرابه...ایا راهی. است که.  خطای f1 رو غیر فعال کنم خواهشن کمکنم کنید ممنون


سلام دوست عزیز... همین اتفاق واسه منم افتادش و با تعویض باطری ستاپ مشکل رفع شدش... البته اگه باطری نو باشه میتونی از قسمت ستاپ فلاپی دیسک رو غیر فعال کنی .... در حقیقت بیشتر موارد مشکل همین دو مورده

----------

